# [SOLVED] PLEASE HELP! - Denon Amp



## rupertacdc (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm in a bit of trouble here. My Dad doesn't let me use the games console on the main tv, but after he went to bed I connected it up and played for a bit. Whilst I was playing I noticed the sound wasn't working through the Denon Amp, so after trying a few things like 'source select' on the amp and trying 'game' and 'bd' I gave up and just used the tv's audio. Once I finished, I tried to watch some tv (virgin media), but now I can't get the tv to work. Because the denon sort of controls the whole system, not only is it not playing the tv's audio, but the video won't display either. I tried selecting 'tv' on source select but to no avail. How do I get it working again. I would be eternally grateful for help as my Dad will be insanely angry. Thanks

**EDIT**
I've finally managed to sort it out!! Panic over. turns out I had to choose the source 'Sat/cbl'. No idea why I had to choose that and not 'tv' but then this whole all purpose denon thing has never made a lot of sense to me. No need to worry about replying.  I hope any future posts on this forum are slightly less panicked


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE HELP! - Denon Amp*

The Denon (AVR - Audio Video Receiver) is being used as a switch to control all of the inputs. The TV could do this itself, however, you cannot output surround audio from the TV. So in order to use surround audio from multiple devices, those devices need to be connected to the AVR.

As for the sound issue, if the game console was connected to the TV, then the TV has to play the audio. For the AVR to play the audio, the game console would have to be connected to the AVR.


----------

